# Windows 10 Home or Pro?



## digibrush (May 31, 2016)

I am using Windows 10 free upgrade version(windows 10 Pro) over win 7 professional from  last year.
Free uses over soon...so i want to buy a fresh version of windows 10. question is which version should I buy.

Win 10 Home 64 bit retail costs 7.5K Plus 
Win 10 Pro 64 bit retail cost 11k plus

I am a graphic designer and using software like photoshop,freehand corel painter etc. I only do artworks on my computer. No use other than drawing painting, waching movies, and gaming sometimes (not much).

So can you guys tell me which version of windows 10 do I need.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 31, 2016)

Windows 10 that  you have upgraded,  will not end or get deactivated. As long as you have it installed on your PC, you legally own it.


----------



## digibrush (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. 
Sorry for my ignorance, but if I format my PC after July 29, 2016, how can I get back to windows 10. I dont have any physical copy.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 1, 2016)

digibrush said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Sorry for my ignorance, but if I format my PC after July 29, 2016, how can I get back to windows 10. I dont have any physical copy.



Use Magical JellyBean Key Finder.
Use it to backup your Windows 10 key.

Before reinstalling make sure you get the same ISO as the current edition of your Windows, which as you said is Window 10 Pro.
I would recommend using 'Media Creation Tool' to get the latest build and original ISO.

Burn it on a DvD or Pen Drive, input the key when asked for.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 1, 2016)

Instead of formatting, reset your PC.


----------



## Minion (Jun 1, 2016)

digibrush said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Sorry for my ignorance, but if I format my PC after July 29, 2016, how can I get back to windows 10. I dont have any physical copy.



just download a iso file from microsoft  burn it to dvd and use it to reinstall.It will automatically activated.


make sure you download win 10 pro ISO.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 1, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Instead of formatting, reset your PC.



That's never as good as clean install.
I thought it was, but it isn't. Not all **** gets removed.
Especially if you upgraded from a previous version.




Minion said:


> just download a iso file from microsoft  burn it to dvd and use it to reinstall.It will automatically activated.
> 
> 
> make sure you download win 10 pro ISO.




That would work only for computers with a specific partition allocated for OEM information.


----------



## digibrush (Jun 1, 2016)

D@rekills4 said:


> Use Magical JellyBean Key Finder.
> Use it to backup your Windows 10 key.
> 
> Before reinstalling make sure you get the same ISO as the current edition of your Windows, which as you said is Window 10 Pro.
> ...



Thanks for your help.
I did the same as you describe. format my drive, clean install with product key and it is automatically activated. 

So I have now genuine version of windows 10 Pro for the life time. Microsoft allow me to free update  because I have legal copy of window 7, is that the deal?


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 1, 2016)

digibrush said:


> Thanks for your help.
> I did the same as you describe. format my drive, clean install with product key and it is automatically activated.
> 
> So I have now genuine version of windows 10 Pro for the life time. Microsoft allow me to free update  because I have legal copy of window 7, is that the deal?



Correct.
Free upgrades from previous versions of Windows are available till 29 June 2016.
If you upgrade before that, your Windows will remain activated permanently.


----------



## digibrush (Jun 1, 2016)

D@rekills4 said:


> Correct.
> Free upgrades from previous versions of Windows are available till 29 June 2016.
> If you upgrade before that, your Windows will remain activated permanently.



activated permanently for the rest of life? So it is consider as a Retail version? 

Anyway thank you very much,  your advice save my bucks.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 1, 2016)

digibrush said:


> activated permanently for the rest of life? So it is consider as a Retail version?
> 
> Anyway thank you very much,  your advice save my bucks.



Yes, activated for the rest of life. Regarding retail IDK, but you will receive updates the same way as retail.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2016)

Free upgrade offer gives OEM license only.What it means is that once win 10 free upgrade is activated on a particular system it is tied to that system's hardware.This is a downgrade for someone with win 7/8 retail license.e.g.if you ever change mobo free upgrade win 10 activation will become invalid & you have to buy fresh win 10 license.Retail license can simply be activated again after a mobo change.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 1, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Free upgrade offer gives OEM license only.What it means is that once win 10 free upgrade is activated on a particular system it is tied to that system's hardware.This is a downgrade for someone with win 7/8 retail license.e.g.if you ever change mobo free upgrade win 10 activation will become invalid & you have to buy fresh win 10 license.Retail license can simply be activated again after a mobo change.



Sorry for the silly question but what is meant by a mobo change?


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 1, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Sorry for the silly question but what is meant by a mobo change?



Motherboard change.


----------



## digibrush (Jun 1, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Free upgrade offer gives OEM license only.What it means is that once win 10 free upgrade is activated on a particular system it is tied to that system's hardware.This is a downgrade for someone with win 7/8 retail license.e.g.if you ever change mobo free upgrade win 10 activation will become invalid & you have to buy fresh win 10 license.Retail license can simply be activated again after a mobo change.



But info shows this:

*i.imgur.com/F6bJx3X.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2016)

HOW do I transfer windows (retail license) after upgrading to Windows - Windows 10 Forums
*winsupersite.com/windows-10/what-h...-after-29-july-2016-if-i-need-change-hardware


> the reply I received from a Microsoft spokesperson (emphasis is mine):
> “We are excited to offer a free upgrade to Windows 10 for qualified new or existing Windows 7, Windows 8.1 and Windows Phone 8.1 devices that upgrade in the first year. Once a Windows device is upgraded to Windows 10, we will continue to keep it current via Windows Update *for the supported lifetime of the device* – at no cost.”


lifetime of a device means same hardware because once you change motherboard it is not the same device.

*answers.microsoft.com/en-us/inside...ws-7-oem/b622ef33-ac69-4ca1-b7d1-9aa08321809f


> With build 10586, this is not as clearly defined since all upgrades to the November Update are automatically defined as from a retail channel.



tl;dr/summary: Free win 10 upgrade is a bonus by MS not a right so one can not claim free win 10 after 29jul2016 because he or she has a win 7/8 retail key.

P.S. One can always buy a win 10 upgrade pack from win 7/8 retail install.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 2, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> HOW do I transfer windows (retail license) after upgrading to Windows - Windows 10 Forums
> *winsupersite.com/windows-10/what-h...-after-29-july-2016-if-i-need-change-hardware
> *
> lifetime of a device means same hardware because once you change motherboard it is not the same device.*
> ...



Brother in the other thread in which you have given helpful replies regarding Intel driver error in Harassment-Packard laptops, they changed the motherboard of our laptop and still with the new motherboard Win 10 was activated. How did that happen?


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 2, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Brother in the other thread in which you have given helpful replies regarding Intel driver error in Harassment-Packard laptops, they changed the motherboard of our laptop and still with the new motherboard Win 10 was activated. How did that happen?





whitestar_999 said:


> HOW do I transfer windows (retail license) after upgrading to Windows - Windows 10 Forums
> *winsupersite.com/windows-10/what-h...-after-29-july-2016-if-i-need-change-hardware
> 
> lifetime of a device means same hardware because once you change motherboard it is not the same device.
> ...





whitestar_999 said:


> Free upgrade offer gives OEM license only.What it means is that once win 10 free upgrade is activated on a particular system it is tied to that system's hardware.This is a downgrade for someone with win 7/8 retail license.e.g.if you ever change mobo free upgrade win 10 activation will become invalid & you have to buy fresh win 10 license.Retail license can simply be activated again after a mobo change.




No, if you change the entire hardware, then it will stop working.
A simple motherboard change or GPU change isn't going to deactivate your Windows.

If you change every component in the machine, then your new key will no longer be valid for your your new hardware since it has been registered on Microsoft's server for your old hardware.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 7, 2016)

^^That is incorrect.A motherboard is the most essential part of a PC along with processor.Changing either of them will result in deactivation of windows license.For simplicity:

System A hash=processor X(sr no.123)+mobo Y(sr no.456)=7AB(as per MS server) registered with key XYZ successfully

mobo changed with same model & obviously with different sr no.

System A hash=processor X(sr no.123)+changed mobo Y(sr no.678)=8AC(as per MS server) registered with key XYZ failed as XYZ is tied with system hash 7AB.



    [MENTION=154704]billubakra[/MENTION],laltop manufacturers put win 10 key directly inside the BIOS of laptop mobo so basically when a laptop mobo with preinstalled win 10 is changed it basically means laptop manufacturer gives you a new win 10 key.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 7, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^That is incorrect.A motherboard is the most essential part of a PC along with processor.Changing either of them will result in deactivation of windows license.For simplicity:
> 
> System A hash=processor X(sr no.123)+mobo Y(sr no.456)=7AB(as per MS server) registered with key XYZ successfully
> 
> ...



After reading the first 6-7 lines, I was thinking dang I would have opted for non-medical in high school.

Anyways dear brother the key of the Windows 10 was unchanged after the motherboard was replaced. I checked it with Produkey.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 7, 2016)

In your case HP simply told MS that they have shifted the key to a new mobo of same model & to tie your key to new changed system hash.Laptop manufacturers have different arrangements with MS compared to average person.In any case the most reliable way to know that mobo was changed & not repaired is by looking at the serial no.No two units from a manufacturer should have same serial no.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 7, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> In your case HP simply told MS that they have shifted the key to a new mobo of same model & to tie your key to new changed system hash.Laptop manufacturers have different arrangements with MS compared to average person.In any case the most reliable way to know that mobo was changed & not repaired is by looking at the serial no.No two units from a manufacturer should have same serial no.



Ya the serial number got changed in BIOS. So, laptop manufacturer's notify MS if they change the motherboard?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 7, 2016)

Yes,most likely as per their arrangement MS allow them to transfer key to new hardware on account of failed mobo in warranty.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 29, 2016)

I downloaded Win10. I am goin to install Win10 this weekend. I do not know if the installation will wipe out the entire drive or only C: drive will be formatted.

- - - Updated - - -

can anyone help me here?


----------



## billubakra (Jun 29, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> I downloaded Win10. I am goin to install Win10 this weekend. I do not know if the installation will wipe out the entire drive or only C: drive will be formatted.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> can anyone help me here?



Only C will be formatted dear. How much did it cost you btw?


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 29, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Only C will be formatted dear. How much did it cost you btw?


i have the free one.  i guess almost everyone here is using the free edition of Win10.
Another doubt, on microsoft forum, i read the installation will halt at 99% for almost 5hours, to *zero in the complete drive*, can anyone explain about the bold part?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 29, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> i have the free one.  i guess almost everyone here is using the free edition of Win10.
> Another doubt, on microsoft forum, i read the installation will halt at 99% for almost 5hours, to *zero in the complete drive*, can anyone explain about the bold part?



My complete installation was done in ~25-30 minutes.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 29, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> i have the free one.  i guess almost everyone here is using the free edition of Win10.
> Another doubt, on microsoft forum, i read the installation will halt at 99% for almost 5hours, to *zero in the complete drive*, can anyone explain about the bold part?



Of what I have read here, people are using either upgraded version(from 7/8 to 10) or their system was preinstalled with 10. And the installation will take about 20 minutes. My friend bought Win 10 home version.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 29, 2016)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] and [MENTION=154704]billubakra[/MENTION] ,  Thanks for replying.
I do have original Win7 Home Premium. I have downloaded the .iso file of Win10. Planning to install from pendrive. 
Actually recently one of my friend installed Win10 and it took around 5hrs. He was stuck for 30mins on 30% and then for 5hrs at 99%. After googling about it, i found out that it was common. He used a pirated version of Win until now.


----------



## Minion (Jun 29, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] and [MENTION=154704]billubakra[/MENTION] ,  Thanks for replying.
> I do have original Win7 Home Premium. I have downloaded the .iso file of Win10. Planning to install from pendrive.
> Actually recently one of my friend installed Win10 and it took around 5hrs. He was stuck for 30mins on 30% and then for 5hrs at 99%. After googling about it, i found out that it was common. He used a pirated version of Win until now.



Upgrade using media creation tool once your device is registered with MS you can clean install Win 10 only thing is version should be same like if you was using win 7 home edition then download win 10 home edition.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 29, 2016)

[STRIKE]the download wasn't starting for like 10mins so i downloaded Win10 from this link as suggested by other member
*forum.digit.in/software-q/196864-h...-been-sorted-out-post2285995.html#post2285995[/STRIKE]

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry. that is not the link. I was suggested that i can download from official link and can pause/resume download when downloading from some downloading app(IDM). so I did that

- - - Updated - - -

Not able to find the exact post


----------



## billubakra (Jun 30, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] and [MENTION=154704]billubakra[/MENTION] ,  Thanks for replying.
> I do have original Win7 Home Premium. I have downloaded the .iso file of Win10. Planning to install from pendrive.
> Actually recently one of my friend installed Win10 and it took around 5hrs. He was stuck for 30mins on 30% and then for 5hrs at 99%. After googling about it, i found out that it was common. He used a pirated version of Win until now.



I think you can update directly from 7 to 10 also, via Windows update. I may be wrong though.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 30, 2016)

billubakra said:


> I think you can update directly from 7 to 10 also, via Windows update. I may be wrong though.



You are right. But the download wasn't starting  with that, was stuck at 0% for 15mins so I decided to download the .iso and then later install from pendrive.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 30, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> You are right. But the download wasn't starting  with that, was stuck at 0% for 15mins so I decided to download the .iso and then later install from pendrive.



Will it activate, I have doubts.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 30, 2016)

^I do not know.

- - - Updated - - -

OK so I tried installing Win10 from the bootable pendrive. I chose ""keep apps and settings" and proceeded, at one point it asked me to remove the pendrive and continue installation after restarting the Windows from within current installation, i.e.Win7 . I did that and then proceeded and encountered error "the installation failed in the SAFE_OS phase with an error during BOOT operation"

I am getting this same error when I tried installing normally by double clicking Setup.exe in the pendrive. this error comes after laptop restarts. I tried two solutions online but it didn't work(Broadcomm drivers and Disabling LAN from BIOS). Then I tried to intall by selecting "keep files only" but still same error came.

So how shall I install Win10 so that i don't have to buy new key for the registration as I am using original Win 7 Home Premium. 

Shall I open a new thread?


----------



## billubakra (Jun 30, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> ^I do not know.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



According to the little what I know, you can only upgrade from original 7 or 8 to 10. Re-installation won't install and activate original 10.


----------



## Minion (Jun 30, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> You are right. But the download wasn't starting  with that, was stuck at 0% for 15mins so I decided to download the .iso and then later install from pendrive.



You can't activate Win 10.I suggest you use media creation tool.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 30, 2016)

[MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION]  this link ? How to Upgrade to Windows 10 - Microsof

- - - Updated - - -

it has Windows10Upgrade.exe link. 5.5MB.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 30, 2016)

In your win 7 open command prompt & type slmgr -dlv & post the result here.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 30, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> In your win 7 open command prompt & type slmgr -dlv & post the result here.






And if I opt for clean install then will it wipe out my entire harddisk and then install fresh? or just C: drive?


----------



## billubakra (Jul 1, 2016)

Microsoft Fined $10,000 for Automatic Software Installation - ExtraTorrent.cc The World's Largest BitTorrent Syste


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 1, 2016)

Guys I proceeded with media creation tool. downloaded Win10 again, checked updates and all. Now i am at the step "Choose what to keep".  I already asked but I will ask again, if I choose 'clean install' then will it format the whole harddrive or only C: partition?? If anyone can reply then i can proceed further. I am halting the process till a reply. Thanks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 1, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Guys I proceeded with media creation tool. downloaded Win10 again, checked updates and all. Now i am at the step "Choose what to keep".  I already asked but I will ask again, if I choose 'clean install' then will it format the whole harddrive or only C: partition?? If anyone can reply then i can proceed further. I am halting the process till a reply. Thanks.



Only the C: partition.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 1, 2016)

[MENTION=138367]TheSloth[/MENTION],update your laptop bios to latest version available from laptop manufacturer's website.Read instructions carefully before updating bios because any interruptions like sudden power cut/insufficient battery during bios update will break your laptop.Once bios is updated,try again.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks @whitestar_999  , BIOS is updated to latest version.

I opted for clean install but I encountered same error as  "the installation failed in the SAFE_OS phase with an error during BOOT operation".

I am using Ubuntu 14.04 also in dual boot mode with a GRUB bootloader. Is that a problem?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 1, 2016)

see this thread:
*answers.microsoft.com/en-us/window...h/54db0c8f-f9f0-4093-b2fe-ad378685686a?page=1
if it is the same issue then i think there is not much hope as it relates to a particular series of intel processors which give unexpected result during a processor check by win 10 install during boot resulting in this issue.There is a solution posted on 1st page itself but it is complicated not to mention it involves modifying system files which may result in other issues due to some future windows update.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 1, 2016)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]  , yeah i did read this solution yesterday. I don't even understand the steps. And if things may go bad in future updates then what is the point. 
This is bad. What will I do now?? Shall i try clean install from bootable pendrive?? It did ask me to enter the key at one step. I entered my Win7 key and it went to next step but then I chose "Keep files and settings" and it asked me to install from within current Windows installation.  And then same error I encountered again. 

I will try this clean install from bootable pendrive. One question, if i enter my key, suppose 2 or 3 times(cause of installation failure), there won't be any problem, right? Like, this key is already in use or something like that?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 1, 2016)

As long as install is not activated online,it doesn't matter how many times key is entered as microsoft can only know key is used when trying to activate online.btw why not try a clean install after formatting C drive,just use macrium reflect free to make image of C drive now to restore it later.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 2, 2016)

I can do this clean install after formatting C: drive but I can't make image of C: drive. I don't have enough space on my HDD to save the image, neither I have an external HDD.

I am goin to try to install from bootable pendrive, I read the steps and it says it gve me option to choose in which partition to install. So i am goin to do that. Hope it works. I will update accordingly.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys I installed Win10. But i did a mistake. When choosing language at the initial steps, I chose India as region and Language. Keyboard language as US international. Now i am seeing everything in hindi, like "kya aap password save karna chahte hain? Haan, Nahin" Is there any way to change language or I need to reinstall?

- - - Updated - - -

I did everything from Settings but still unable to change hindi thing. 
And its showing Windows is not activated. How much time it takes. Or is it that I have to enter the Win7 keys now? Please reply asap. I need to do another clean install. I will start tonight then by the morning it will be over.

- - - Updated - - -

Ok this is I saw here -> win10 clean install? - Microsoft Communit


> If your 10 was activated then you can just clean install 10 and it will activate automatically - no need to upgrade again.
> 
> Make sure you download the same edition/version as you currently have installed.
> 
> If it prompts you for a key click on "do this later" or "I don't have one".  *If you get the current release (1511) you can enter your 8 key but you don't need to as the activation is tied to your hardware ID stored on MS servers.*



Can same thing be said in my case too?

- - - Updated - - -

Ok guys, I entered my Win7 key just now and my Win10 is registered and activated. Phew. One huge work is over. 

Now if someone could help with language thing.

PS : pardon me for asking silly questions


----------



## billubakra (Jul 2, 2016)

[MENTION=138367]TheSloth[/MENTION]
Congrats dear. Did you install the home or the pro version? Also what version was your 7 home, ultimate or some other one?

How to Change the Display Language in Windows 1


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 2, 2016)

@billubakra , Thank you  . I had Win 7 Home Premium, which was pre-installed when I bought my laptop. I downloaded .iso file from media creation tool and made the pendrive bootable. Then I chose Win 10 Home while installing the OS. After installing successfully, I right clicked on 'This PC' and select Properties. There I selected 'Activate Windows' and after few steps, I entered the Win 7 key which I got when I bought my laptop. Now my Win 10 is activated, successfully.

And about language thing, I tried all the methods from settings but results were same. So I decided to Repair the Windows, used bootable pendrive again to reset and this time chose "US" as region/home country. It took about 30 mins to reset the PC. All the drivers are intact and language is back to English. Now off to watch belgium vs wales as celebration


----------

